# The F*** happened over here?????



## e.rose (Sep 11, 2014)

I clicked on TPF's bookmark in my favorites bar, by accident, and as I quickly clicked away... I saw red.

Lots of red.

And then said to myself... "What the f*** was that?" and then came back.

*WHEN* the hell did this layout change?

How long have I been MIA.

I... I don't like it.

I don't like change.

It feels weird. And like... f***ed up and weird.

SOMEONE HALP.


----------



## e.rose (Sep 11, 2014)

I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO SUBSCRIBE TO MY OWN F***ING THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## snerd (Sep 11, 2014)

When you're composing a post, right below the text box is where you "watch" the thread.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2014)

Welcome to the New World Order.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I... I don't like it.
> 
> I don't like change.
> 
> ...



You should team up with Sharon, get a pitchfork and go look for TPF admins..


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2014)

You were gone, we redecorated.  What about it?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 12, 2014)

It's weird but I am slowly getting the hang of it and I do like it now that I'm figuring out what the heck I'm doing.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 12, 2014)

SURPRISE!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 12, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Welcome to the New World Order.


Ok, sure...  but you have to admit, nothing quite like that new world order smell is there?


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 12, 2014)

snowbear said:


> SURPRISE!


This!

SURPRISE haha


----------



## sm4him (Sep 12, 2014)

Personally, I blame you. If you'd BEEN here, maybe all this change would never have happened.  Yeah, that's the ticket. 

Just be glad you didn't stop by when it first changed over on Wednesday--we only had about eight smilies to choose from!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 12, 2014)

Way way too bright.  

I cannot find an optional colour scheme.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 12, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Welcome to the New World Order.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't look down
the forgot to wax the new floors .... 

you'll soon learn to love the new TPF
either that, or you'll hate it forever  lol


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I clicked on TPF's bookmark in my favorites bar, by accident, and as I quickly clicked away... I saw red.
> 
> Lots of red.
> 
> ...



Don't like change??? Wait, you are an apple person, change every year is constant... lol.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2014)

Resistance is futile.

You will be assimilated.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 12, 2014)

Love your reply lol. This was for raj


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Don't like change??? Wait, you are an apple person, change every year is constant... lol.


This needed to be posted again!! lol


----------



## Overread (Sep 12, 2014)

Basically what happened is all Runnah's fault.

Cause you see it was Mana's turn to buy the bacon that we use to feed the admin and tech people to stop them from tinkering; only Mana delegated it to Runnah and well he forgot.


So the admin and tech people got a tinkering and a playing and then suddenly one of them hit the "GO LIVE" button and - well - things went crazy after that (but I think we got all teh chickens that escaped)


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

Exclusive behind the scenes footage from the TPF upgrade center.


----------



## e.rose (Sep 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> You were gone, we redecorated.  What about it?



AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!



sm4him said:


> Personally, I blame you. If you'd BEEN here, maybe all this change would never have happened.  Yeah, that's the ticket.
> 
> Just be glad you didn't stop by when it first changed over on Wednesday--we only had about eight smilies to choose from!


OHMYGOD. THE EMOJIS ARE DIFFERENT?!?!?

I CAN'T HANDLE THIS CHANGE.



astroNikon said:


> Don't look down
> the forgot to wax the new floors ....
> 
> you'll soon learn to love the new TPF
> either that, or you'll hate it forever  lol



I'll probably hate it forever.



ronlane said:


> Don't like change??? Wait, you are an apple person, change every year is constant... lol.





mishele said:


> This needed to be posted again!! lol



LISTEN.

Yes. I love Apple Yes. I work for Apple... but I NEVER SAID I was comfortable with change. Everyday there is a new, totally uncomfortable adventure.........



runnah said:


> Exclusive behind the scenes footage from the TPF upgrade center.



Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 12, 2014)

Overread said:


> Basically what happened is all Runnah's fault.
> 
> Cause you see it was Mana's turn to buy the bacon that we use to feed the admin and tech people to stop them from tinkering; only Mana delegated it to Runnah and well he forgot.
> 
> ...



Don't believe a word of that, it's all mod propaganda.  Out of bacon?  They have warehouses full of the stuff.  Their trying to create a bacon war by creating a false shortage.


----------



## Surgikill (Sep 12, 2014)

Tapatalk ftw


----------



## terri (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Exclusive behind the scenes footage from the TPF upgrade center.





EXCUSE ME!!!          We prefer to call it: "the TPF Nerve Center."    And half of us were naked at the time.   This footage is old.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

terri said:


> EXCUSE ME!!!          We prefer to call it: "the TPF Nerve Center."    And half of us were naked at the time.   This footage is old.




Sorry I got my footage mixed up.


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Sorry I got my footage mixed up.


Oooooo!!! Overread is going to be mad when he sees this footage was leaked!!


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

Roll that beautiful bean footage..............


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 12, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Resistance is futile.
> 
> You will be assimilated.



Hi there!

You've reached the New World Order assimilation center.  All of our representatives are currently busy asserting total domination over others.  But rest assured you will be assimilated shortly.

If you would like to be placed on permanent hold to await a representative of the Illuminati, press 1 now
For a list of incredibly convoluted and contradictory clues from the free masons, press 2 now
To order tickets to the Knight's Templar picnic/crucifixion/weenie roast, press 3 now


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2014)

Is this the thread where I can order some Bananas ?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 12, 2014)

You can order anything you want, but all they serve here is bacon.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 12, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Is this the thread where I can order some Bananas ?



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...1LOFI5K0USbAH-elqOP5S4g&bvm=bv.75097201,d.cGU


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> You can order anything you want, but all they serve here is bacon.


Bacon wrapped Bananas ?


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 12, 2014)

Fried bananananans


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 12, 2014)

Should've known who started this thread! lol the title about sums it up.

Have to say I agree with, somebody... the red is too much of a good thing. Too eye catching and it's - a big line, or bar (but the wrong kind).


----------



## ffarl (Sep 12, 2014)

Everything is gonna be aaaallllright.   Just take some deep breaths.  Runnah, I can't help but feel like you're calling me a monkey.  Or an ape.  Or maybe that's a bonobo.  Bold move.


----------



## Overread (Sep 12, 2014)

As readers of Discworld know - one should never call an ape a monkey - dire consequences result. 

I'm unsure what happens if you call a monkey an ape, but I'm sure that there are equally dangerous results!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2014)

ffarl said:


> Everything is gonna be aaaallllright.   Just take some deep breaths.  Runnah, I can't help but feel like you're calling me a monkey.  Or an ape.  Or maybe that's a bonobo.  Bold move.



It's SNERD actually ... he's following all of us !!


----------



## pthrift (Sep 12, 2014)

Surgikill said:


> Tapatalk ftw


This.  I see no changes.  

#fightthepower
#resistance


----------



## pthrift (Sep 12, 2014)

Overread said:


> As readers of Discworld know - one should never call an ape a monkey - dire consequences result.
> 
> I'm unsure what happens if you call a monkey an ape, but I'm sure that there are equally dangerous results!


I can't help but to think of the veggietales skit about if it doesn't have a tail its not a monkey, its an ape


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Welcome back potty mouth. tsk, tsk, tsk. LOL!


----------



## Pejacre (Sep 12, 2014)

Overread said:


> As readers of Discworld know - one should never call an ape a monkey - dire consequences result.
> 
> I'm unsure what happens if you call a monkey an ape, but I'm sure that there are equally dangerous results!



As your average librarian is unlikely to rip your arm off and beat you senseless with it.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 12, 2014)

geez. with this layout pretty much any photo will look good


----------



## snowbear (Sep 12, 2014)

Overread said:


> Basically what happened is all Runnah's fault.


Can't we blame the banned?


----------



## snowbear (Sep 12, 2014)

Pejacre said:


> As your average librarian is unlikely to rip your arm off and beat you senseless with it.


You don't know the librarians around here.  Our books are *always* returned by the due date!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 12, 2014)

Pejacre said:


> As your average librarian is unlikely to rip your arm off and beat you senseless with it.



Man you do it once and your just marked for life.  

Lol


----------



## e.rose (Sep 12, 2014)

bogeyguy said:


> Welcome back potty mouth. tsk, tsk, tsk. LOL!



You KNOW you missed me.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> I cannot find an optional colour scheme.


Yeah, I noticed that too.  You used to be able to change the skin.  If you can still do that, I haven't figured out how yet.


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

When they get around to installing another theme/skin, it will be available at the very bottom left of pages.


----------



## BillM (Sep 12, 2014)

"We are programmed to receive.You can check-out any time you like, But you can never leave! "


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah, there was ham and there was turkey, there was caviar.
And long tall glasses with wine up to hey'are
And somebody grabbed me, threw me out of my chair.
Said, "Before you can eat you gotta dance like Fred Astaire!"


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> You can order anything you want...


Is this Alice's Restaurant?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep.  Different.

I must have been away for a while too!

Oh... and I have over a thousand posts and I'm a "New Member"?

AWESOME!  Built in excuses!!


----------



## Sicboi (Sep 21, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I clicked on TPF's bookmark in my favorites bar, by accident, and as I quickly clicked away... I saw red.
> 
> Lots of red.
> 
> ...


"Seeing red when doing photography is a common mark of the artisan."


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 25, 2014)

you are not alone....


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 25, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> you are not alone....



Thanks Mulder!


----------

